# www.mortgageholders.ie and other groups springing up to help home owners



## PiedPiper (5 Oct 2012)

http://Www.mortgageholders.ie

David Hall having another go after new beginnings went over to the dark side


----------



## ajapale (5 Oct 2012)

from the website:





> *                         The Irish Mortgage Holders Organisation has been established by                          professionals and experts in the area of mortgage and debt resolution                          and insolvency.                      *
> 
> *Who are we ?*
> 
> ...





PiedPiper said:


> .. went over to the dark side


What does this mean?


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2012)

In relation to the thread title, 'groups springing up to help home owners'.

Are they helping home owners or getting a slice of the pie.


----------



## PiedPiper (8 Oct 2012)

*Slice of the Pie*

Rossa Fanning for the bank on page 21 of Sunday business post (sorry no link)  is a clear example of where new beginnings are going now.

I do belive it initially started out genuine enough but is there for slice of pie now


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2012)

PiedPiper said:


> Rossa Fanning for the bank on page 21 of Sunday business post (sorry no link) is a clear example of where new beginnings are going now.


 
Could you elaborate on what the article says?


----------



## Alwyn (8 Oct 2012)

There are far too many of these groups springing up all over the place for my liking.

€35.00 off, lets say 10,000 debtors, equates to quite a large sum of money.

Not a bad bit of business for a charitable group.

I am not speaking about www.mortgageholders.ie but a well know group I contacted about my own case.


----------



## bugler (8 Oct 2012)

Is it typical for a "not for profit" entity to register as a Company?


----------



## Alwyn (8 Oct 2012)

I saw that Bugler and was going to ask a similar question.

Again I am not referring to this particular group but just by way of mention you may not always get your case looked at after you send in your small fee. 

I sent my fee to a well known group who never got to my case.  I gave them every piece of information about myself, my finances etc.  I wonder how many other people out there experienced similar.


----------

